# Autosol Metal Polish



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi I just wanted to post this for anyone who has thought about trying Autosol metal polish but not done so for any reason.

I have had some a long time and have been wanting to polish the metal strips on the bottom of my doors, through fear of messing it up, fear of hard work, or fear of something else I am not really sure why I had not taken the plunge...

However today I spent 10 minutes with a tiny bit of autosol on a MF cloth and the results are Amazing.

Some 50/50s



















There are still some small scratches on it as the scrathes were pretty deep and very badly scuffed, I have no fine grade wire wool to hit it with first.

Such an easy product to use with Great results, I now see why people rate it so highly!


----------



## Reactiv (Jul 12, 2010)

wow, thats amazing!

I was just about to post a thread about doing my door sills - they look like this (taken from google):

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/grant.e.smith/pics/06.jpg

A bit hard to see - but you can see a faint, brushed effect. Will this cleaner strip this?

I was originally thinking I had to use my DAS6-Pro


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

Reactiv said:


> wow, thats amazing!
> 
> I was just about to post a thread about doing my door sills - they look like this (taken from google):
> 
> ...


Yeah this should do a great job. It has not marked any of the plastic around it either.

Mine do still have scratches but as you can see the life is back and unless you get down close you don't see them!

Hopefully some more experienced people can advise you on what is needed though.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Autosol is the only metal polish i use, i bought the britemax twins and after being impresed intially after using it a month ago i wasnt so. Off back to autosol i went


----------



## Reactiv (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Glen and burger.

So I just did a quick search on autosol on here and I'm just a bit worried about the abrassiveness of it taking the brushed look part of the sills. What do you guys think?

Just a normal M/F right? no wire wool or any of that jazz?


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

I just used an MF cloth (No wire wool or anything else). I dont know about the metal brushing to be honest. 
You are not taking much metal off though, it is just rounding the sharp edges so the light reflects better not showing scratches, as with most polishes (or something like that)


Hopefully somebody else will come along with better advice! :thumb:


Is it all brushed one way..? If you polish in straight lines with the brushing would that preserve it?


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

I would love to see this and meguiars metal polish being put up against each other to finally settle something for me as i believe Autosol is more abrasive...
it would just be nice to see by how much? if any?


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

Well seeing as I did not have to buy the AutoSol, from my Dad's work... ((If it is good enough for aeroplanes))!
I could buy some Megs Nxt Metal Polish and do a comparison on one of the longer front Strips I have not done yet, If I remember


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Naa i wasn't implying you do it bud, i was just saying i would like to see the difference myself, and saying that Ive got both in the garage.....:wall: :wall:
NUMTY.


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

Pfft... Well get on with it then :thumb:

And I want to see PICTURES! :lol: To reward my generous offer...


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Will do buddy, although my exhaust are lovely and shiny so it wont be on any of mine for a bit.  but i will do.


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

drew 007 said:


> Will do buddy, although my exhaust are lovely and shiny so it wont be on any of mine for a bit.  but i will do.


You can always come and do my very dirty exhaust if you like??

Can you metal polish standard steel exhausts.. you know the little miss-treated rusty things sticking out of any car, Cos I have never done mine 
People are always polishing beautiful chrome ones... and so on.


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Glen.MJeeSe said:


> You can always come and do my very dirty exhaust if you like??
> 
> Can you metal polish standard steel exhausts.. you know the little miss-treated rusty things sticking out of any car, Cos I have never done mine
> People are always polishing beautiful chrome ones... and so on.


Yes you can polish most metals, some come up better then others etc... you can clay bar the exhaust, but if you do please make sure the clay go's somewhere and labeled (exhaust clay) if you are going to keep it?

Ps, its a bit of a drive from me to you so thats out of the window lol.


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

Cheers Buddy. :thumb:

Makes sense that you can polish any exhaust not quite sure why I never have... :lol:


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Lol, its just one of those nice last finishing touches, and just looks great.


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

Reactiv said:


> Thanks Glen and burger.
> 
> So I just did a quick search on autosol on here and I'm just a bit worried about the abrassiveness of it taking the brushed look part of the sills. What do you guys think?
> 
> Just a normal M/F right? no wire wool or any of that jazz?


Hey Reactiv,

I have only just noticed, not sure how. That my strips originally had what seems to be a brushed part in the centre strips. As you can see on my 2nd angled photo the polish has removed this on the side I did. Obviously I will have to do it on all now.

But this would suggest that perhaps it will remove your effect on yours?


----------

